# -죠 ending?



## wide12

What is its meaning? Is it used with verbs and adjectives? For example:

놀랐죠? - Were you surprised?/ You were surprised, right?

Is it the same as -지 ending? 

놀랐지? -You were surpised, werent you?


----------



## terredepomme

Eres correcto. 
맛있죠? Es saboroso, ¿no?
El 죠 es una contracción de 지요. 놀랐죠?=놀랐지요?
-지 es el 반말 de esta forma.


----------



## terredepomme

Y se puede utilizar como una simple pregunta.
내가 뭘 했죠? ¿Que hicé? = 내가 뭘 했습니까?
Pero es mas... un tanto familiar, mas "suave" que 습니까.
En el ejército, esta prohibido decir "-요."


----------



## wide12

Oh, I see, merci beacoup! 

 Oh, buen español, pero 

 Eres correcto 
 Es correcto 
 Estas correcto 

Gracias


----------

